# What are your plans for New Year's Eve?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I years past I have rented a room a stagger away from the party floor, leased a limo and driven my vehicle to a party and then called my tow man to bring my date , myself and my ride home, all choices of course less expensive than risking a DUI.

This New Year's Eve we are going to party in a friends house and I already have a camper parked in his back yard.

So what are your plans for Monday night?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Eat myself into a cabbage and black-eye stupor... go to bed at 9 (unless something unplanned happens) and add to global warming...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm going to take up a bunch of bad habbits so I can resolve to quit them.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

doodlemom said:


> I'm going to take up a bunch of bad habbits so I can resolve to quit them.


S'posed to take 30 days to form habits, so that resolve will hafta wait till next New Year...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No plans yet, I had planned on going to a local pow wow if that is still in the works. I got invited to a pow wow at my home town but the roads are really bad and there is no way I am driving through a ton of snow and ice.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'll most likely be on here with a mixed drink by my side....


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Your 'puter has a cupholder???


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

No, but my end table has a coaster.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

arcticow said:


> S'posed to take 30 days to form habits, so that resolve will hafta wait till next New Year...


Then I guess I will just resolve to spell habit correctly.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

arcticow said:


> Your 'puter has a cupholder???


Most every desktop mini tower does. Just click on "my Computer and select eject on the D: or E:

Years ago while working the customer returned materials repair shop on the PC box build line a warranty return form listed the reported problem as "latte cup holder looking thingie won't stay out".

I know some sales return guy was joking when he filled in the form but as I powered it up and watched the CD drive endlessly cycling through the close and eject states I knew he had put quotes around the reason for return and a smiley under the exclamation point because that was what the customer had said was wrong with it :rotfl:

Of course the cycling CD tray was a legitimate failure and we repaired it and returned it to production shipment but I kept that CRM tag as a souvenir.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My plans involve avoiding parties at all cost. There is just nothing worse than being around a bunch of drunk idiots when you are trying to enjoy a night. I'll probably read. New Years Day I will cook hopp'n John and collards. Maybe a catfish stew to boot.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sixteen hours at time and a half, which fits in nicely with my resolution to work hard and make money. :bouncy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Nodoze, Sleepeze, and Nearbeer


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I am not sure. I really hope I have a repeat of last year's New Year's Eve because I really enjoyed it. But I am not sure if he will still be willing because I went from a DD to a D. But I will hold out hope.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have three bottles of Captain Morgan rum to enjoy at our party.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can get drink at home.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

vicker said:


> I can get drink at home.


If you had a woman to serve it up for you, you'd have it made :rotfl:

I need to get a few hours sleep before driving to the airport to pick mine up. I dread hearing her complaining about having to work between Christmas and New Years on the drive back from the airport but maybe she will get it all out of her system tomorrow.

She don't like the hours but she does like the paycheck


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I might would walk a mile for that, if she poured generously.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We are babysitting the youngest grandchild all that day. The kids work 12hr shifts at the hospitals.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

No plans.
I guess I will see what the kids are doing and make the appropriate adjustments.

I would like to sit down, and plan out 2013's garden, draw my diagrams, go through my seeds and catalogs.

I would like to create a New Year Plan. 
Get a notebook, and designate one room of the house for each month, then in that month, top to bottom 'do' that room.
IE: repairs, declutter, paint, etc.
That would take care of every room in the house (giving the basement 2 months) and the garage!!
This may be the year we have to sell, so may as well be ready!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

will (as every other year after age 30) try to stay awake after 10 pm, but since I probably wont be able to, I'll open some bubbly & listen to music with my sweet friend. Then, when I cant keep my eyes from shutting, I'll go to bed.

I dont need to go out and put up with drunks.
My friends are all same way. We call, wish each other happy new year, and sit warm and cozy in our own cocoons . . .. . . 
and, will probably see if there's any activity here on this forum, because I enjoy reading you guys stuff.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

vicker that catfish stew sounds good.
I make hoppin john, too, on new years. 
I lived in Ok & MO for some years as a kid and that's when I met up with that tradition.
Plus, I found a good recipe for some spoon bread. Might do that too...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> Then I guess I will just resolve to spell habit correctly.


Thank goodness. I thought you might be taking in a horde of bad hobbits...you know, Bilbo's and Frodo's evil cousins: Belcho and Gassyo. They're a smelly lot for sure.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I've had two family gatherings here in the last five days and had laid a camp fire for the kids to make smores and shoot some rockets up in the sky. It rained both times and forestalled the effort. Maybe we can do that New Year's Eve, but again, they're predicting rain. I'm also not sure I can get that wet wood to cooperate, no matter how many fire starters I put under it. It may just be a quiet evening in by the fire with a glass of wine, sparkling or not.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Not to mention the Proudfoots...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Not a fan of new years eve, even in my drinking days. I guess i never quite "got it".

I do enjoy black eyed peas on new years day!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm goin' to stay home, stay outta trouble, NOT get drunk and NOT post anything vulgar or questionable on ST.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

nehimama said:


> I'm goin' to stay home, stay outta trouble, NOT get drunk and NOT post anything vulgar or questionable on ST.


Nehi, I just want you to know I am not offended by your remark... I will be at work and when I come back hope not to see any pulled threads:goodjob: I know you can do it!

P.S. Your presence here keeps me coming back. I enjoy your adventures and thoughtful posts. Effervescent is a good description


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

nehimama said:


> I'm goin' to stay home, stay outta trouble, NOT get drunk and NOT post anything vulgar or questionable on ST.


Now THAT offends me!

Na, i always figured that i could make a fool of myself anytime.

Why limit myself to once a year?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You, Homefire. You're so sweet, I'll bet you melt in the rain, just like sugar!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh boy! I just scored a few pounds of small catfish. Fresh from the river. They're now also on the menu. 2013 is looking up.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Catfish, Lima beans, greens and cornbread and you have yourself a good meal for New Years Day.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm attending a party with my roommate and some friends, our guys may or may not make it up depending on work schedules and road conditions.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm going to spend it in the comfort of my home. i thought i would be too beat after shovelling that heavy wet snow around best part of the day but it wasn't too bad . i might cook up halibut. and throw together a fancy dessert. i have a nice bottle of wine.lots of candles. dont have to go out for anything. it's not so good out there with all the ploughs out cleaning up after the storm. haven't seen too many cars pass by today. ~Georgia.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

DH and I will be home alone. I will make snacks to nibble till midnight. We will Skype with my brother, SIL and Dad at 6pm our time, midnight their's, and wish them a Happy New Year. We will have a glass of champagne at midnight and Skype with both the kids to wish *them* and their spouses and kids a Happy New Year. Then we'll make New Year resolutions we have no intentions of keeping and stagger off to bed. We will sleep in late on New Years Day to make up for the late night.

Mary


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Chips 'n dip 'n sparkling grape juice.

I have wine, too, but I am not a big drinker and the chips will make me thirsty, so something non-alcoholic will be wanted as well!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I don't care to drive amoung drunks, so I'll stay home, have a few snacks, sing to the top of my lungs, play on the computer or check out one of the many books stacked next to my favorite chair and enjoy that lovely bottle of moscata asti.

Suits me fine except there'll be no one to kiss at the midnite hour. (I checked and even John Wayne's photo is hung too high for me to reach tiptoe. A stepstool didn't seem safe adter the moscata.)

On the first I have company coming to eat with me. I'll bake a ham, cook a pot of lady creams (hate blackeye peas), cornbread and cabbage or kale.

Well, thats my plan unless Vicker is inviting us all to lunch, his menu sounds good!

Jackie


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Stay at home wher3e it is quiet and peaceful with dh, son and 2 dogs. Don;t enjoy the noise and drunks outside any more. Happy New Years to all of you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm planning on planting peas in the greenhouse tomorrow. About the time the sun goes down, I may build a fire in the wood stove out there, sit in a chair and doze. While dozing, I'll relive my greatest naps, smiling at the memories of that time I dozed and fell off the stump I was sitting on. Stuff like that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Most likely nothing. Maybe I'll wonder where the heck 2012 went to in such a hurry. But nothing much.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i dont know but i hope i feel dirty,used and cheap.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

CountryWannabe said:


> DH and I will be home alone. I will make snacks to nibble till midnight. We will Skype with my brother, SIL and Dad at 6pm our time, midnight their's, and wish them a Happy New Year. We will have a glass of champagne at midnight and Skype with both the kids to wish *them* and their spouses and kids a Happy New Year. Then we'll make New Year resolutions we have no intentions of keeping and stagger off to bed. We will sleep in late on New Years Day to make up for the late night.
> 
> Mary


Don't you love Skype, I now have it and get to visit with my oldest son and now my cousin from MN wants to Skype with me as well. Love that it keeps us long distance people connected.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> i dont know but i hope i feel dirty,used and cheap.


While you're in the moment or the next day when you wake up and have no idea where you are and how you got there?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm gonna feed my dog broccoli.....And ask Tommyice,,,,to pet sit for the night..


:bouncy:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure thing LA

And you can watch my doggie after I feed him.........


eep:

CABBAGE!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought about going and seeing the zoo lights. But if it's supposed to be as cold tomorrow night as it was today, well, maybe not. Today was nice and sunny, and just LOOKED like it might be fairly pleasant. Looks are deceiving. It was colder-n-a twitches wit out there! I had to free my car which had several inches thick snow on it, and felt like my hands and feet were gonna just snap right off!!

I have to work tomorrow, so in reality, I'll probably be tired by the time I get home, and will just watch a movie. I'm more into going and doing something on New Year's Day rather then NY eve anymore. I like to take a roadtrip on Jan 1st.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Work New Year's Eve day. Cook hog jowl cabbage and blackeye peas New Year's day if I don't have to work that day.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

tambo said:


> Work New Year's Eve day. Cook hog jowl cabbage and blackeye peas New Year's day if I don't have to work that day.


When is supper?  Hog jowl and cabbage sure sounds good to this southern girl!!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

nehimama said:


> Thank You, Homefire. You're so sweet, I'll bet you melt in the rain, just like sugar!


Oh Nehi, thank you! I have my days, just ask the kids  Daddy used to tell me if a rattlesnake bit me IT would crawl off and die. It gave me some comfort


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got pork, cabbage and black eyed peas ready to go.
The traditional thing here is tourtiere but I have discovered that I like hoppin' john better,


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going out to dinner at my favorite steakhouse and then to a friends house to ring in the new year. Pretty much the same thing I do every year...=)


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am back home again after spending Christmas in 2 hospitals where my aunts were omitted. One is probably going to pull through, but my oldest aunts is having euthanasia this afternoon. She only wanted my mom there and perhaps my father so I decided to go home with the children. We will be trying to make something out of today, I will be baking oliebollen later on http://greenpioneerwoman.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/pantry-cooking-oliebollen/ if you want to make your own
Probably playing some monopoly and the children will go to bed a bit later. I will be watching the old year cabaret (as we call it). Not sure if I will wake up the kids, I haven't done it in the past and they arent really found of fire works, if they wake up this year (which they didn't the other years) we will watch the fireworks. 
That's all, simple new year evening over here


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

L.A. said:


> I'm gonna feed my dog broccoli.....And ask Tommyice,,,,to pet sit for the night..
> 
> 
> :bouncy:


You need a hound like I got. She likes both brussel sprouts and sauerkraut :yuck:


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/members/groene-pionier/

Groene Pionier,

Sorry to hear your aunt has chosen euthanasia but glad that you live where it is a dignified end of life.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

To be naughty

(I can't help it...he he he)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to hire a bunch of clown strippers and eat Bourbin cake with Raven while getting lapdances from a guy with big red shoes and a happy to see me face!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, well, this won't top that, Fowler. 

Some friends kindly invited me to celebrate with them, but I live too far out of town on a too-curvy road to drive on New Year&#8217;s Eve. I had a houseful for Christmas Day so will pass on entertaining for New Year&#8217;s. Following what appears to be shaping up as a tradition, I will spend a quiet evening home. I can&#8217;t decide between reading a good book or writing bad poetry. Maybe some of each. Or I may haul out my guitar and torture the house dog for awhile.

Dinner will be low key: Some salmon done on the grill, a bit of rice on the side, a salad and spinach sautÃ©ed with garlic. I celebrate the end of too much rich food! For Christmas, friends brought a chocolate macadamia nut torte with caramel sauce and ice cream. Gad. The thing taunted me for two days before I took it down to the pigs, who will hopefully wear it better than I would have.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Guitar! Guitar! Guitar!

That is it. We are bringing Vicker and his pole to Raeven's.


Oopsy...guess I will find out if double entendre is allowed on the new ST.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone just be sure to bring the Date Nut Bourbon Cake. 

And a banjo. <pointed look at Raven...>


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't call me, I'm out of minutes.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Don't call me, I'm out of minutes.


chocolate macadamia nut torte with caramel sauce and ice cream...

ring ring


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I got about 8 minutes left(whivh I'll use for 911 calls), *but* if you will do something inappropriate with the pegleg, I can get about 800 pictures


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will be working. And when I get off work, I have to pick a friend up from the airport. We should be driving back from the airport right around midnight. Yay, big plans!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> I got about 8 minutes left(whivh I'll use for 911 calls), *but* if you will do something inappropriate with the pegleg, I can get about 800 pictures


How much cake is leftover? *looks around*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm planning on sitting here by the fireplace, watching the snow fall, and having a shot of Irish Mist ...when it's one second past Midnight, I'll be outside banging pot lids with a spoon and hollering, "Happy New year!!!!!"....


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Don't you love Skype, I now have it and get to visit with my oldest son and now my cousin from MN wants to Skype with me as well. Love that it keeps us long distance people connected.


Yes - there are very few apps that I consider a lot of use, but Skype is way on up there on my "wonderful" list. I haven't seen my brother, SIL or Dad for about 6 years in person. They live in England. Dad is 90, has had a heart attack and can no longer make the air trip. Skype is as close as we get to being together for a while. Phone calls are just not the same.

Mary


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I'm going to hire a bunch of clown strippers and eat Bourbin cake with Raven while getting lapdances from a guy with big red shoes and a happy to see me face!!!


The economy must be really tanking when even Ronald McDonald needs a second job. I saw they laid off the Burger King and decided to go back to the old cartoon character they had in 1971.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna go to a lounge. Last week I stopped in, and the barkeep, she said they would have a langerea show tonight at 8. I said I couldnt afford to go as I was broke till I got my check. She said to come anyway and shed buy me my first drink. Well, I got 18 eggs in a carton im taking to see if shell buy me alla my cokes for the evening.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

how many people will put old pics of them OR somebody either alone or in a groupe? Some times the pics look like there from different decades. Whats the deal? They think prospective people will think that they ARE that young, OR that they think that they will EVER be that young again.
OR, with women, theyll take pics in clothes, OR out of them, that a guy will NEVER see them in afterwards.
And there hair will be poofed or fluffed for the pic, BUT there hair NEVER looks that way when one meets them?

Whats the deal
Why not be real
Its what guys feel
that seals the deal

Not really, it just rymed.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it snowed some more this afternoon, and made things a bit "slidey" out there. I'm not going anywhere. I'm just gonna sit here and eat doritoes and drink beer. And the good thing is, it really doesn't bother me at all. 

Now, tomorrow, I'd like to go somewhere, I'm pretty sure it'll be the movie theater.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been arrested by the spelling police. I had to bail myself out using swagbucks. My lawyer is coming over and I'm filing for moral bankruptcy. Oddly enough, I'm completely bereft of turpitude. 

Raven12, we need to talk. I'm pregnant. I'm pretty sure it was the pictures that did it.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

zong said:


> I'm planning on planting peas in the greenhouse tomorrow. About the time the sun goes down, I may build a fire in the wood stove out there, sit in a chair and doze. While dozing, I'll relive my greatest naps, smiling at the memories of that time I dozed and fell off the stump I was sitting on. Stuff like that.


You have a GREENHOUSE.......and you're still single? Wonders never cease.....


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I cleaned out the car and truck today. That surgery last spring threw my whole schedule behind. I made bread and Mississippi Mud brownies and WW bread, cleaned off the new back porch, and chiseled ice off the sidewalk. We put the camper top on the truck, and will be picking up heifer calves tomorrow.

Hubby wants to celebrate, so I doubt I'll be awake at midnight.


----------



## kars1995 (Nov 30, 2005)

Welp, I'm in my pj's and just made myself a whisky sour. Leaning too far on the sour side. But I hate to waste it.  Next one will be sweeter. Watching the Twilight Zone marathon and surfing on here. Yes, I'm a party animal!! Happy New Year to all of you!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmm looks nothing like Raven, Zong.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, my big plans of getting snockered and drunk posting kind of fizzled out. I drank 3 beers and I'm done. Better luck next year I guess! haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

You gave it your best shot!! I'll try my best to stay up late and post a memorial drunk post for ya!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Memorial drunk post for the fallen soldiers. 
Hey, hold my beer and watch me sing this: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, now I'm going to be screwed up for the whole year. Where do you FIND this stuff?? No, no -- don't answer!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking for this kind of stuff:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXdcX9qLHU[/ame]


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> Memorial drunk post for the fallen soldiers.
> Hey, hold my beer and watch me sing this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI


glad I just had the first espresso of 2013... yeah it is 6 in the morning here


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> Looking for this kind of stuff:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXdcX9qLHU


LOVE that part! thank you


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm sitting at home with a cold, sipping a little Kentucky cold medicine.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong... I was actually wondering what opera the boy is singing. He is a respectable soprano. When you think for how many years through the ages that men sang those parts, I suppose it only seems strange to us in modern times.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'Tis the season, Big country... pull up a chair and warm your feet at the fire. Some of us still have a couple of hours until our new year arrives.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I know it's trite, but I still love it for all that.


[YOUTUBE]sLcbfF9ypmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Never get tired of this chick, either.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K3VLrOjIXU&feature=share&list=PLDCB158CB362DF68B[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MR6D7tL38U"]She wass my luffer[/ame]


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Raeven said:


> zong... I was actually wondering what opera the boy is singing. He is a respectable soprano. When you think for how many years through the ages that men sang those parts, I suppose it only seems strange to us in modern times.


For most ppl yes I think you are right! But think about the catrati of the Catholic Church!
one of my favorite music films is:
[youtube]t9h7oB0TpLY[/youtube]

This guy is perhaps not very know in the US? but I am not sure
[youtube]TpZ5MskYq7A[/youtube]

This is one of my favorite music parts, I even want that on my funeral
[youtube]ELXeLkkhfXk[/youtube]


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've got 3 1/2 hours left not that it makes any difference, I'm out of firework, the dog hates them anyway and I can't remember the last time I made it to midnight. I'm gonna go play some online pinochle.

Have a great wonderful Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

And to you, GrammasCabin!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Funeral, Groene?? Come on now. My fondest wish is that when it's my time, theres no one left to bury me. 
Just let me rot in a compost heap
It'll be easy, it'll be cheap
My fondest wish, for all of time
Is to lay in the garden, covered with lime!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Here, especially for you. Home Groene Tomatoes

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nitgmAInI18[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

What I think would be fitting for my memorial service:


[YOUTUBE]Zi8vJ_lMxQI[/YOUTUBE]


What I will probably get:


[YOUTUBE]K1nhIVW37CM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> Funeral, Groene?? Come on now. My fondest wish is that when it's my time, theres no one left to bury me.
> Just let me rot in a compost heap
> It'll be easy, it'll be cheap
> My fondest wish, for all of time
> Is to lay in the garden, covered with lime!


LOL LOL LOL yep funeral.... we have to do that I think, we are free to buy soft drugs, do an euthanasia, but we sure can't be left rotten in a compost heap
Most of us even have an insurance to cover the costs of the funeral 

Hey I am even going to make an euthanasia declaration after the short sick bed of my aunt. I don't know what is ahead of me and I sure don't want anyone else to decide for me either. I do realize that must be strange for you, since euthanasia isn't legal in your country... It is here though, as one of the only countries in the world. But I do feel now like that alien from your earlier video post, but then on wooden shoes in stead of the high heels


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

No doubt this is what they'll play at mine. If they plan on inheriting anything, it's a mandate. Hey, this was me in life, might as well be me in death. I'll always fly on. Through all eternity.
Aside for Groene: we got drugs too! Just better ideas about them than euthanasia
I replaced the video by Pink Floyd with the same song by David Gilmour, the guitarist for Pink Floyd because this is a better version. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga1ni5XGh00[/ame]


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> Here, especially for you. Home Groene Tomatoes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nitgmAInI18


That's a good one! DIdn't know him. Ok, first the stabat mater and then the home grown tomatoes song, served with tomato sandwiches and french fries and a cup of tea or coffee (we are cheap so you can't have both)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, dear. It's come to that. Limericks?? Srsly???

There once was a fellow named zong
Who had a terribly impressive................................ bong (what did you THINK I was going to say??)
He enjoyed a good joke
And a fine Northwest smoke,
But his Youtubes... well, those were just WRONG.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Groene... euthanasia is not legal in our country, but in some states like mine, assisted suicide is legal. Which is one reason I am glad to live here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

In NC, you are allowed to relax yourself to death. Some folks have sex til they explode. Some, sadly, don't have sex, and they explode, but not nearly as much fun.

Incidentally, making pot wine isn't nearly as good an idea as it seemed like initially


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<cupping hand to ear...> What's that? Voice of experience? Ah-huh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, yeah. It was bad. You ought to see 2 guys looking into a $500 bucket of skunk wine trying to figure a way to blame each other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

On the other hand, I guess you no longer have to wonder how I get so ripped on a couple of glasses.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I did wonder about that, yes. You being your 6'4" 210 pound self and a couple of li'l ol' glasses of wine. Explains a lot.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong said:


> Oh, yeah. It was bad. You ought to see 2 guys looking into a $500 bucket of skunk wine trying to figure a way to blame each other.


ROFL, ok, that's signature line stuff right there!!! I'm still laughing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Open your heart.
I'm coming home.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0[/ame]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

New Plan for 2013: Fun. Nothing serious ever. Just fun. Whatever it may be.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOLOL, how am I going to write a Terri in WV limerick while I've got tears rolling down my cheeks at the notion of 2 guys looking into a $500 bucket of skunk wine trying to figure a way to blame each other??

WhyNot... sounds like a grand plan.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FGVGFfj7POA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I finished my youngest miracle's room, I think, and skyped for two hours with my oldest miracle over in China ... She recited the entire first chapter of Philippians to me by memory, and the ta-da! grin she gave me afterwards reminded me of when she was little.

Best New Years Eve ever.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Time to eat.


----------

